# As the weather gets colder ...



## house doctor (Sep 29, 2005)

As the weather gets colder I thought that I would post a quick little bit on safety:

Portable generators are useful when temporary or remote electric power is needed, but they also can be hazardous. The three primary hazards to avoid when using a generator are Carbon Monoxide (CO) poisoning from the generator's toxic exhaust, electric shock or electrocution, and fire. 

NEVER use a generator in enclosed or partially-enclosed spaces attached to your living quarters. This includes your attached garage. Generators can produce high levels of CO very quickly. 

Just something to keep in mind!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 22, 2008)

This was posted way back when, but still is good advice at this time of year. Also try not to store anything like gas cans in the garage. Try to find a spot away from the house a bit.
Sheds are a lot safer for that sort of thing. 

Have a safe holiday (and after) season.


----------

